# Stoptech 332 and 355mm BBKs ready to ship!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

There are several of these kits ready to leave immediately! 
These will fit the B5 and B6 A4/S4, B7 S4, C5 A6 2.7t and 3.0L, and allroads with non-HP2 brakes.
: 332mm 4-piston with Black calipers and Slotted rotors
: 332mm 4-piston with Black calipers and Crossdrilled rotors
: 332mm 4-piston with Red calipers and Slotted rotors
: 332mm 4-piston with Red calipers and Crossdrilled rotors
: 355mm 4-piston with Red calipers and Slotted rotors
: 355mm 4-piston with Red calipers and Slotted zinc plated rotors
: 355mm 4-piston with Yellow calipers and Slotted rotors (Imola anyone?)
: 355mm *6-piston* with Red calipers and Slotted rotors

Why buy from Achtuning? We currently offer not only FREE shipping but a FREE Motive Black label European Power Bleeder with any Stoptech BBK purchase, also we're offering a *$200 return credit* on your old calipers!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Stoptech 332 and 355mm BBKs ready to ship! ([email protected])*

I have stoptech stage 2's on my allroad and those things stop that wagen like shoving a stick in the spokes of your bike wheel.....they are pretty serious business...I can't imagine a full stoptech BBK....


----------

